# "Digestive Science" 's "IBS Relief System"



## troubledcreature (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, i got to that product by googling on IBS solutions and from what it describes it seems very

interesting. It's a combination of various elements (probiotics, enzymes, vitamines...).

The way they describe the elements causing IBS is very convincing.

I would like to test this but unfortunatly i ordered "Digestive Advantage" products some

days ago and i'm going to give them a try for three/four months.

I browsed the net and i could not find user reviews so i thought i could ask this

forum's users if someone could tell me about their experience with it (especially with gas/bloating/diarhea).

Thank you.


----------

